# Derolatys Lobata



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

This is Baby and Nutmeg, Look at the color difference, both can now feed their selves, and both are bigger than their siblings! The others were not hand fed and half their size. Baby is the darker one. After this last molt or the grasshopper insident (the 3 worms) he uses his hands fine!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

wow nice Rebecca! the one i have didn't show that much of color difference.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea she almost looks like she is bleached!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

Usually _D. lobata _has a lighter color compared to_ D. Dessicata_. Do you have a better pic for the darker color female? Her color is strikingly similar to the _D. Dessicata_.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's two Yen, they are all from the same family! I have half light colored and half dark!


----------



## Christian (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi.

The color may vary. I had almost black _lobata_ among very light brown ones.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Lientje (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine are also that sice. How many times they hatch now before adult?


----------

